# 1972 Raleigh *ALL-GOLD* Edition



## Wayne Adam (Oct 12, 2013)

I just found this beauty on Craigslist. It is the limited edition ( 1968-1972) Raleigh All-Gold Edition.
The condition of this bike is exceptional. The chrome is flawless, and the paint is like new except for several scratches.
Even all of the decals are excellent. The Gold Editions actually had the Sturmey-Archer flat rims as opposed to the drop centers,
 they had a hard plastic white seat and grips, a 'Twist-Grip-Shift", and of course the really nice metallic gold paint.
I have over 15 vintage Raleighs in my collection.
  I had to drive 90 minutes to get this bike in West Point, NY. I think I got a great deal at $100.00
Thanks for looking!..............Wayne


----------



## decotriumph (Oct 12, 2013)

*$100?*

I'd say got a heck of a deal for $100!


----------



## Gary Mc (Oct 12, 2013)

That is an exceptional bike, never seen a gold Raleigh.  Really beautiful and almost showroom fresh.


----------



## Hubs-n-Spokes (Oct 12, 2013)

Terrific bike and a great deal!


----------



## SirMike1983 (Oct 12, 2013)

The All Gold model was issued only briefly, and they generally are somewhat more valuable than the regular ones. I think they're pretty ugly, but 3 speed collectors love them because they were only made for about 4 years. That's a nice find because it looks pretty complete.


----------



## rife with bikes (Oct 18, 2013)

Thats a great deal for 100


----------



## Almaguer4 (Oct 13, 2014)

Great deal! Awesome bike.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 72 Slik Chik (Oct 13, 2014)

Is this an unusual color? Seeing this bike gave me palpitations, because literally the very first bike I ever bought was a gold Raleigh like this. No rack, but it was absolutely that color, and all the other details look the same, as far as I can remember. I actually got the his/hers pair at a thrift store around 1994, for something like $50 (you know how thrust stores price things like $51.51). Anyway, they weren't this pristine, but they were totally pretty. The girls' 3-speed shifter was pretty stiff, but the boys bike worked great. I love the sprocket on these bikes, and I think the color is fantastic. My ex-BF had them, the last I saw of them. I bought them for our first Christmas together, and surprised him with a bike in front of the Christmas tree. Those were the bikes that started our bike obsession. 

What a lovely bike! The condition is astounding.


----------



## wrongway (Oct 14, 2014)

I love that bike! Speaking of those chain rings......what is the Raleigh Bird called? It's been bugging me...........


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 14, 2014)

wrongway said:


> ...what is the Raleigh Bird called? ...




Heron, I think


----------



## 72 Slik Chik (Oct 14, 2014)

I have read that it's a heron


----------



## Wayne Adam (Oct 14, 2014)

Yes, it is a Heron. The Heron is the Raleigh "Mascot" logo.........Wayne


----------



## bricycle (Oct 14, 2014)

Great l@@k'n ride.....


----------



## bricycle (Oct 14, 2014)

Gary Mc said:


> That is an exceptional bike, never seen a gold Raleigh.  Really beautiful and almost showroom fresh.




Yea!!!!!! Gary's BACK!!!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 14, 2014)

bricycle said:


> Yea!!!!!! Gary's BACK!!!



That's from 2013....lol I thought the same thing too


----------



## bricycle (Oct 14, 2014)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> That's from 2013....lol I thought the same thing too




*Well, POOP!!! *


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 14, 2014)

*Me too*



Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> That's from 2013....lol I thought the same thing too




When I seen garys post, I had to do a double take. Wonder what he's up to?


----------



## wrongway (Oct 14, 2014)

rustjunkie said:


> Heron, I think




That's it! Thanks!!


----------



## bulldog1935 (Oct 16, 2014)

the Heron bicycle, late 90s, a joint venture of Rivendell, Waterford and Rona components, was named as an allusion/tribute to Raleigh steel.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Oct 16, 2014)

It is indeed a "Heron". The Heron came from the family crest of Raleigh company owner Sir Frank Bowden. Bowden was largely responsible for taking Raleigh from a back room operation to a manufacturing powerhouse. The bird connection also served to induce images of flight, which had a long connection with early cycling (later on, in the early 1900s, the Wright brothers would really exploit the connection).


----------



## Goldenrod1 (Dec 22, 2014)

Better that all of my Raleigh herd.


----------

